# Concealer to cover blue vein in face area



## Elspeth (May 19, 2008)

Hi! I'm new here. I've just found mineral make-ups and LOVE them




! I've ordered some samples from EMD and Signature. Seems that EDM's cool fair original glo works best for my dry pale skin - but I'll keep searching for more.

I have a problem though: I've got a bluish vein right under my eye that I should get covered. Any suggestions?


----------



## laurie_lu (May 19, 2008)

Yellow neutralzes blue. Try Everyday Minerals Sunlight Concealer.

Mineral Concealer - Everyday Minerals


----------



## SueSew (May 19, 2008)

Signature Minerals has a sunshine and soft sunshine color corrector. I can tell you that the soft sunshine is VERY light (almost white) and was too light for me and I use beige 2.3 foundation.

One thing you might want to try since you are a signature customer that I found worked on my rather ugly bluish undereye circles much better than concealer or yellow corrector, I use on a concealer brush their Palest Pink blush! Don't know how it would work on a vein but I was very happily surprised at how is camougflaged the bluish circles. It wouldn't hurt to have a sample of it included in your next order maybe.

Oh, and I have also read that apricot corrector is good for hiding veins...just got a sample of that I am going to try.


----------



## easterdawn (May 19, 2008)

SM has a powder concealer in Apricot that covers a very blue, very obvious vein that extends from the corner of my lip down my chin and continues down my neck. weird, I know! But the apricot, which I never would have thought would work, does a good job of counteracting the blue. Read the description on the SM site. You can then put foundation or a concealer that matches your foundation on top of the apricot concealer if needed. It's too bad it doesn't come in a cream version as well for using under the eye area for those who don't like powder in this area. I have a tiny blue vein under one eye that lately I've been covering with a med beige very thick, cream concealer from aromaleigh. It seems to do the trick.

Aromaleigh also has a pink cream concealer that many on the aromaleigh forum rave about for under the eye area


----------



## Elspeth (May 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *easterdawn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif SM has a powder concealer in Apricot You mean 'Apricot Color Corrector'? I definitely have to try it! I never in my entire life have succeeded to cover that vein. Now that I have found MMU I have high hopes that I will succeed.


----------



## hedgiemum (May 19, 2008)

I have the same annoying problem; a little blue vein which makes me look like Frankenstein's bride without makeup, lol(well, not that bad, but I notice it!).So far, I've only succeeded in lightening it, but I haven't tried a lot of concealer options with it yet.


----------



## simisimi100 (May 20, 2008)

Jane Ierdale have a creamy concealer. great concealer..


----------



## allanmandez (Jun 10, 2009)

it tends to be thin and, consequently, a bit see through, for lack of a better medical term. Surprisingly, there are few articles that cover veins under the eyes.The under eye area is delicate and often tricky to play with. Concealers that are too rich can cause little white bumps, or they can have a tendency to creep into the creases in the skin, which becomes dreadfully crinkly when you smile. Using a concealer that is too light or too pink inevitably worsens the appearance of blue veins; set the undereyes with powder so concealer stays put and you're looking way wrinkled and dry before your time.It's enough to drive a sane woman to every makeup counter in town.


----------



## Nanzi (Jun 10, 2009)

I wondered if Visine would work when I read about it working by constricting blood vessels, but don't have any to try with.

Nan


----------



## magosienne (Jun 10, 2009)

I use salmon to conceal my under eye, which is blueish(well, the skin is very thin so you see the veins through it). Maybe you could try that on your face.


----------



## CDazz (Jun 12, 2009)

I'd try mixing visine with a yellow concealer. It works great for me. Good mineral ones that I've tried are Cory's and EGM's concealers. Whatever I did I never could get EDM's to work. Too sheer and never stuck.


----------



## saitoyf (Jun 12, 2009)

Care to share how is EG concealer?I am still trying to find a good one, but still in vain!

Originally Posted by *CDazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'd try mixing visine with a yellow concealer. It works great for me. Good mineral ones that I've tried are Cory's and EGM's concealers. Whatever I did I never could get EDM's to work. Too sheer and never stuck.


----------



## Dawn (Jun 13, 2009)

I use LaToya and Leena concealer from EGM. LaToya is peach and good for under the eye for me. Leena I use to cover zits and such. Thier concealers really stick and one swipe will cover what you want.


----------

